# Urijah Faber-Scott Jorgensen is The Ultimate Fighter 17 Finale's new headliner



## Stun Gun

> After MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) first reported UFC flyweight champion Demetrious Johnson is injured and out of The Ultimate Fighter 17 Finale, the event has a new headliner.
> 
> UFC President Dana White confirmed recent UFC 157 winner Urijah Faber (27-6 MMA, 3-2 UFC) will meet fellow bantamweight Scott Jorgensen (14-6 MMA, 3-2 UFC) in the new main event.
> 
> The TUF 17 Finale takes place April 13 at Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas. It's the first finale to take place at a regular arena rather than a smaller concert venue, and it required the organization to book a big headliner to help with ticket sales.
> 
> That initially was done by booking Johnson (17-2-1 MMA, 5-1-1 UFC) against challenger John Moraga (12-1 MMA, 2-0 UFC) in a five-round title fight. However, the nature of the champ's injury wasn't disclosed, and officials didn't specify if the bout will rebooked for a later card.
> 
> For now, though, Faber returns to the cage after a fairly quick turnaround. The former WEC champion and recent UFC title challenger recently choked out Ivan Menjivar at this past weekend's UFC 157 event. Prior to that, the "California Kid" suffered unanimous-decision loss to Renan Barao in a fight for the interim bantamweight title.
> 
> Faber recently told MMAjunkie.com Radio he didn't care whom he fought next, though he understood big-name options were limited.
> 
> Jorgensen, a fellow WEC vet, recently ended a two-fight skid with a submission victory over John Albert at UFC on FOX 5 in December. It earned him "Fight of the Night" and "Submission of the Night" bonuses, and it erased the memory of his 2012 recent losses to Barao and Eddie Wineland. The Utah-based fighter shares many common opponents with Faber, though their own paths never crossed in either the WEC or UFC until now.
> 
> The latest TUF 17 Finale card includes:
> Urijah Faber vs. Scott Jorgensen
> TBA vs. TBA - "TUF 17" tournament final
> Travis Browne vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
> Miesha Tate vs. Cat Zingano
> Cole Miller vs. Bart Palaszewski
> Justin Lawrence vs. Daniel Pineda
> Maximo Blanco vs. Sam Sicilia


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/02/urijah-faber-vs-scott-jorgensen-is-the-ultimate-fighter-17-finales-new-headlin

I hope Jorgensen wins


----------



## LizaG

This is a great fight, more than makes up for the cancelled bout. Faber always comes up with exciting fights. As far as replacement fights go, this is good matchmaking!


----------



## Stun Gun

This fight is going to be crazy good


----------



## LL

Two guys who got humiliated by Cruz then again, it's rare you find someone at 135 and 125 who hasn't been humbled by the Champ.


----------



## Stun Gun

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Two guys who got humiliated by Cruz then again, it's rare you find someone at 135 and 125 who hasn't been humbled by the Champ.


The Jorgensen fight happened 3 years ago though. Times have changed. Jorgensen has improved.


----------



## OU

I'm a fan of both, it should be an entertaining fight. But I think Faber takes it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Faber wins rather easily, imo. Not that it won't be a good scrap, but Faber is by far the more talented fighter.


----------



## LL

Stun Gun said:


> The Jorgensen fight happened 3 years ago though. Times have changed. Jorgensen has improved.


Nothing has changed that gives Jorgensen a chance against Cruz, same with Faber.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Nothing has changed that gives Jorgensen a chance against Cruz, same with Faber.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Faber's last fight with Cruz was pretty close. Cruz didn't do much damage at all in that fight and Faber actually landed the better shots. I think it's silly to assume he can't beat Cruz. Considering how the last fight looked it was not an impressive win.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Faber by domination.


----------



## kc1983

Jorgensen is tough, but Faber is a beast. Other than Cruz and Barao I don't see anybody getting by Faber at 135.


----------



## OU

kc1983 said:


> Jorgensen is tough, but Faber is a beast. Other than Cruz and Barao I don't see anybody getting by Faber at 135.


I'd love to see him fight Mayday. Would be an interesting scrap. I think the youngster might be able to take it.


----------



## joshua7789

This is a great fight, neither dude ever disappoints when it comes to putting on entertaining fights.


----------



## LL

Faber didn't land any power shots, he only knocked him down because Cruz was of balance, meanwhile Cruz was lighting him up and constantly scoring points. He had nothing for him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OU

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Faber didn't land any power shots, he only knocked him down because Cruz was of balance, meanwhile Cruz was lighting him up and constantly scoring points. He had nothing for him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Cruz was lighting him up? There is no doubt Faber was hitting Cruz harder then Cruz was hitting Faber. But Cruz gets brownie points for his pointless movements whether he does shit with it or not.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Faber will beat Jorgensen easily. I'd like to see Faber fight Mayday if he wins for a title shot against Barao/Cruz winner.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Faber will outspeed Jorgensen with ease in my opinion.


----------

